# remote shower head



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

Looked at a job today that the homeowner wants to have the shower head on the wall across from the shower valve. I would like to run the shower pipe down and then under the floor and then back up to the shower head. There will be only one shower head. This is something I have not come across before. Any thoughts on this application?


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

johnh said:


> Looked at a job today that the homeowner wants to have the shower head on the wall across from the shower valve. I wouldhat like to run the shower pipe down and then under the floor and then back up to the shower head. There will be only one shower head. This is something I have not come across before. Any thoughts on this application?


I have run shower head to a different wall many times, but with pipe run overhead not below floor...

I don't see why it wouldn't work...


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumb Bob said:


> I have run shower head to a different wall many times, but with pipe run overhead not below floor...
> 
> I don't see why it wouldn't work...


His weather is a bit more fierce during winter months :laughing:

Freezing would be an issue.


----------



## rzp 06 (Mar 21, 2012)

When it comes to single shower heads it doesn't matter how you pipe it. You can run it however you like -up down side to side, it's all good as long as you achieve the flow rate you need.. If the length of that pipe is say, 15-20 feet long you're probably ok with 1/2" copper (I've even done it with 1/2" pex). If you're worried about restriction with length and fittings just bump it up to 3/4 and never worry about it again.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

We've done them under the floor,thru the ceiling and even thru the shower threshold on a slab with the side wall being an outside wall.


----------



## PlumberJ90 (Oct 10, 2012)

Do it quite often. Usually run in ceiling or wall depending on application. Although as previously stated freezing isn't an issue for me either


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks for the comments.


----------

